# Pubs Galore!



## Lady Grey (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there, I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in an excellent website called Pubs Galore. It is a site which has reviews and photos of open pubs all over Britain. They also include pictures of pubs that have closed, It's a fasinating website - if like, me you adore pubs!

www.pubsgalore.co.uk


----------



## nelly (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice Gray, would you mind asking them to make a separate section for their closed down pubs, it would make things so much easier for me!!!


----------



## Lady Grey (Apr 14, 2011)

I bet it would! I half expected this thread to end up in the pit.....


----------



## nelly (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmmm. Seahorse must be busy


----------

